# Best way to crystallize MDMA with "PRO" looking? (big crystals)



## IM BATMAN (Jul 8, 2022)

so, my crystals are pure delight, but smaller than i i'd like to have...whats the system used for the "PRO" ? i mean , hot to get those dense and big crystals with a "pressed" look?
just the quantity are the key? i mean, by using more quantity to crystallize, lets say in hot IPA overnight would improve?
should i add water do the IPA to decrease the crystallization speed?
the way to first crystallization ( in xylene IPA while doing the synth) makes the difference? i mean , using gas or liquid HCL would change something?

tnx in advance


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Recrystalization
https://bb.expert/threads/methamphetamine-crystallization-and-ice-manufacturing.465/


----------



## IM BATMAN

Mclssmxxl said:


> Recrystalization
> https://bb.expert/threads/methamphetamine-crystallization-and-ice-manufacturing.465/



Mclssmxxltnx for replying! unafortunatelly meth is much more easier than MDMA in crystallize in big shards, MDMA , the racemic one (as should always be) dont crystalize in big shards.... the typicall dutch Crystal is made by a probabilli mix of chemistry/mechanical procedure.... i bet they allow to crystalize slowly, but after get the small-medium shards, they press like a lot of other drugs...how? i bet they do as like a bad guy do to cut the coke.. just add a small amount of aproppiate solvent (enough to add some humidity but less to disolve and break the shards) then press and evaporate the solvent.... or even they quasi-melt the mdma in a perfect point where the crystals are reaching the melting point but not enough to ruin all, then wait to get it at room temp again...

other systems i dont know, but those huge QUARTZ like crystals are nor feasible with racemic MDMA , talking on the chemistry point.

any more ideas?


----------



## artificialmango

Take one of your relatively bigger pre-synthesized rocks from a previous batch and next time you do the recrystallization process throw your already crystallized rock of MDMA-HCl into the solution before crystals start forming. This will act as a foundation for larger crystal formation around the MDMA crystal you put in. Then just proceed as you would normally and you should have nice CHONKY crystals once finished. Let us know how it works and post a picture of the result so people can learn as well!


----------



## IM BATMAN

artificialmango said:


> Take one of your relatively bigger pre-synthesized rocks from a previous batch and next time you do the recrystallization process throw your already crystallized rock of MDMA-HCl into the solution before crystals start forming. This will act as a foundation for larger crystal formation around the MDMA crystal you put in. Then just proceed as you would normally and you should have nice CHONKY crystals once finished. Let us know how it works and post a picture of the result so people can learn as well!



artificialmangoHello, tnx for your reply, yes im doiing that seeding method , just i never get the exact "pro" UG look... god knows how they do it.


----------



## LoneStarHopeful

Does this mean you solved the issue you were having with the color/smell of your new batch? As for your actual question, I'm _very_ new at this, but I came across a similar post where people recommended butanone for larger crystals. Not sure if it was just butanone of a blend, I believe it was a reddit thread on r/theehive, but I could be wrong. The op was asking about re-rocking.


----------



## IM BATMAN

LoneStarHopeful said:


> Does this mean you solved the issue you were having with the color/smell of your new batch? As for your actual question, I'm _very_ new at this, but I came across a similar post where people recommended butanone for larger crystals. Not sure if it was just butanone of a blend, I believe it was a reddit thread on r/theehive, but I could be wrong. The op was asking about re-rocking.



LoneStarHopefulthe colour still is almost balck , but the smell brings to life after recrystallization in saturated soln of water....


----------



## G.Patton

IM BATMAN said:


> any more ideas?



IM BATMANLook at *here*.


----------

